# Sticky  MOST AGGRESSIVE FISH



## acestro

What's the meanest fish? Most aggressive? Heck, I don't know, but let's make this the place to confine that talk.

Here are the "most aggressive" links I've scrounged up. Continue the discussion here, let's try to keep it civil and intelligent.

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...most+aggressive

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...topic=53291&hl=

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...7719&hl=meanest

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...topic=66193&hl=

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...topic=40385&hl=

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...topic=29092&hl=

http://www.cichlidmadness.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=581

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...topic=23129&hl=

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...topic=60511&hl=

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...topic=67455&hl=

and finally

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...topic=10632&hl=

For a little more scientific viewpoint (only a little...)


----------



## acestro

And there's plenty that I decided to not include. Kind of a common question, eh?


----------



## Dasmopar

I vote for the redline snake head for sure. It's the meanest fish I have ever owned by far, thats counting Oscars, Pacus, Pirahnas, and so on and so on. I had a few of them over the years and they are the only fish I was really scared to put my hand in the tank with those bad boys.


----------



## acestro

As far as fear of putting a hand in a tank it seems like "rhoms" are rather frightening. This includes the risk of severe damage from dental gear!


----------



## MR.FREEZ

acestro said:


> As far as fear of putting a hand in a tank it seems like "rhoms" are rather frightening. This includes the risk of severe damage from dental gear!
> [snapback]891164[/snapback]​


far as puting the hand in the tank im sort of warey of a hungry pygo tank









harder to keep track of multiple fish rather then one and if you corner one by accident

maybe hed just bite you, sh*t i dont know









you know what scares me would be a snorkleing and a whale mistakein me for plankton

and swolin me whole man


----------



## SLANTED

Hoplias Aimara would get my vote.


----------



## acestro

That's an awesome pic!


----------



## dracofish

I'd have to say a mature Jardini Arowana could put quite a few fish to shame. Cichlids are mostly agressive for territorial reasons, Jars are just nasty period. Mine at 17" must be kept by himself and has killed and/or nearly killed his fair share of the "most aggressive" Cichlids out there including Timaculatus and Citrinellums. His name isn't Satan for nothing!


----------



## acestro

I've heard this about Jardinis.


----------



## lifeon22

My vote has to go for red snake heads I've kept a little (and sometimes alot) of almost everything and I have never seen anything to match a full grown red

p.s. you probably dont want the list of fish I fed it


----------



## piranha45

hoplias malabaricus - 2
channa micropeltes - 0

to be fair though, I have read plenty of anecdotes of these situations going vice-versa, but the tellers of these anecdotes left no impressive pics by which to remember them.

In the first pic, both specimens WERE about 15" - I'm sure the wolf has grown alot since then, and the snakehead, well...:laugh:

In the 2nd pic, both specimens were about 3-4"


----------



## channafreak

Micropeltes are not "aggressive". Actually none of my snakeheads were aggresive. If they cant fit it in its mouth then they ignore it. Usually they will try for shits and giggles though. Any of the hoplias are much more aggresive. This aggresive thing is kinda juvie.


----------



## Kory

My vote is for Hemibagrus wyckioides


----------



## Fido

Great White Shark!!!


----------



## acestro

Filo said:


> Great White Shark!!!
> [snapback]900593[/snapback]​


Only a matter of time









Yes it is juvie, Channafreak, but at least it's only in ONE thread now...:laugh:


----------



## Judazzz

Leave it to Filo to mess threads up...









I too have heard on numberous occasions that _Hemibagrus wyckioides_ (Asian Redtail Catfish) is one of the, if not the the most ill-tempered fish known - _Hemibagrus wyckii_ (Crystal Eyed catfish) too has a pretty bad rep.

But imo. the first issue in this thread should be: how to define fish agression? You can't compare territorial agression to pure intolerance towards other animals, or feeding-related agression: it's comparing apples and oranges...

So, instead of a thread about "the most agressive fish", the question should be broken down in segments: What is the definition of agression? What types of agression do we know? What would be the most rotten examples for each type of agression?


----------



## acestro

Let's define aggression, agreed! Feeding doesn't count, already eliminating Filo's choice. It seems that it could be simplified into intentional injury inflicted because of any reason other than food (for our purposes...).


----------



## MR.FREEZ

acestro said:


> Let's define aggression, agreed! Feeding doesn't count, already eliminating Filo's choice. It seems that it could be simplified into intentional injury inflicted because of any reason other than food (for our purposes...).
> [snapback]907232[/snapback]​


like inflicting injury cause of territory or breeding (guarding eggs), theyd strike

more outta defence rather then just being dirt bags i guess right?


----------



## acestro

MR.FREEZ said:


> acestro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's define aggression, agreed! Feeding doesn't count, already eliminating Filo's choice. It seems that it could be simplified into intentional injury inflicted because of any reason other than food (for our purposes...).
> [snapback]907232[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> like inflicting injury cause of territory or breeding (guarding eggs), theyd strike
> 
> more outta defence rather then just being dirt bags i guess right?
> [snapback]914763[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Nah, they can be dirt bags too, just not dirt bags looking for a meal!


----------



## Guest

acestro said:


> Let's define aggression, agreed! Feeding doesn't count, already eliminating Filo's choice. It seems that it could be simplified into intentional injury inflicted because of any reason other than food (for our purposes...).
> [snapback]907232[/snapback]​


Jagaur Cichlids...when breeding, putting a hand in the tank means loosing that hand...or any of the Doviis. Alligator gars are pretty mean, but very few keep them in home aquaria.

--Dan


----------



## benJii

hmmm ive heard that devil cats are mad sick.but there is soooo many extremely aggressive fish that the ultimate one can't really be decided.Red Snakeheads,Devil cats, Wolf fish, various serrasalmuses, and so many more. detirming aggression between these are almost impossible


----------



## King Oscar

i think that one of the must agressive fresh water fish that isn't expensive is the oscar


----------



## psychofish

I gotta vote for the redline snakehead also


----------



## acestro

King Piranha said:


> i think that one of the must agressive fresh water fish that isn't expensive is the oscar
> [snapback]984596[/snapback]​


I'd disagree. They dont match up well with most of the monsters mentioned here. Their sheer size helps!


----------



## oblivion790

When i bought a couple of snakeheads as tankmates with my 3 oscars, i got up in

the morning and i saw 1 snakehead remaining at the top of the tank and the other

one desapeared (The oscars gave it a warm welcome)

I returened the remaining snakehead back to the store and got a pleco. The

pleco didn't live longer than 1 week.

Snakeheads...


----------



## oblivion790

acestro said:


> King Piranha said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think that one of the must agressive fresh water fish that isn't expensive is the oscar
> [snapback]984596[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I'd disagree. They dont match up well with most of the monsters mentioned here. Their sheer size helps!
> [snapback]987322[/snapback]​
Click to expand...










Oscars should be in the top fresh water monsters list!


----------



## acestro

Ug, I cant believe I'm participating in this but....

If the snakeheads were the same weight (same length doesn't work here), I'd doubt you would have that outcome. Unless the oscars were the first fish put in the tank. It sounds like that was the case as well.

but I really DONT CARE! Fish destroying other fish is a waste and is something that GOOD hobbyists try to avoid!

anyhow...

Please, continue this thread...


----------



## Guest

Arent you the one who started the topic?

--Dan


----------



## oblivion790

If you don't really care then why don't you lock the thread!


----------



## smokinbubbles

i would say the queen trigger.







mines a baby and is mean as hell. have heard some pretty bad stories form other people. even heard about them attacking scuba divers.

J-Rod


----------



## acestro

oblivion790 said:


> If you don't really care then why don't you lock the thread!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]997507[/snapback]​


Not a bad question and yes, I started the topic. The answer should be obvious; there's a lot of this question going around and it is unneccessary repetition. So here we can go on and on about it, leaving other threads for other things.

It's not that it's worthless or that I dont care, I just dont want to see the same threads popping up 100 times (once or twice, fine...:laugh: )


----------



## Andres

*!!!!OK!!!!! you wanna know who is the the most evil fish on the planet!!!
Lets just say I would rather be crusified with acid, piranhas, fire, and get raped by Nasty Nate up the butt than to be in the same water as the..........

CANDIRU

This fish seriously could only be crafted by the hands of Satan himself. It lives in the Amazon, it is only 2-5 inches long and thinner than a pencil! It's a type of catfish and is attracted to the waste chemicals found in a fishes gills, it swims up the gills and anchores itself in with spikes and hooks that come out of its spine and head it then starts eating flesh and suck blood at the same time. The chemicals that attract this animal are also found in human urine. The Candiru is thin enough to fit in male or female urethra or even anus has been reported! The only way to remove a Candiru is by chopping of your penis!







Victims of the Candiru don't die of loss of blood, they die from the radical feeling of pain.

So there. Case closed!*


----------



## smokinbubbles

Andres said:


> *!!!!OK!!!!! you wanna know who is the the most evil fish on the planet!!!
> Lets just say I would rather be crusified with acid, piranhas, fire, and get raped by Nasty Nate up the butt than to be in the same water as the..........
> 
> CANDIRU
> 
> This fish seriously could only be crafted by the hands of Satan himself. It lives in the Amazon, it is only 2-5 inches long and thinner than a pencil! It's a type of catfish and is attracted to the waste chemicals found in a fishes gills, it swims up the gills and anchores itself in with spikes and hooks that come out of its spine and head it then starts eating flesh and suck blood at the same time. The chemicals that attract this animal are also found in human urine. The Candiru is thin enough to fit in male or female urethra or even anus has been reported! The only way to remove a Candiru is by chopping of your penis!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Victims of the Candiru don't die of loss of blood, they die from the radical feeling of pain.
> 
> So there. Case closed!
> [snapback]1028346[/snapback]​*


*

thats not the most aggressive fish....... its just the "most suckass fish to be inside your body"

J-Rod*


----------



## Guest

Andres said:


> *!!!!OK!!!!! you wanna know who is the the most evil fish on the planet!!!
> Lets just say I would rather be crusified with acid, piranhas, fire, and get raped by Nasty Nate up the butt than to be in the same water as the..........
> 
> CANDIRU
> 
> This fish seriously could only be crafted by the hands of Satan himself. It lives in the Amazon, it is only 2-5 inches long and thinner than a pencil! It's a type of catfish and is attracted to the waste chemicals found in a fishes gills, it swims up the gills and anchores itself in with spikes and hooks that come out of its spine and head it then starts eating flesh and suck blood at the same time. The chemicals that attract this animal are also found in human urine. The Candiru is thin enough to fit in male or female urethra or even anus has been reported! The only way to remove a Candiru is by chopping of your penis!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Victims of the Candiru don't die of loss of blood, they die from the radical feeling of pain.
> 
> So there. Case closed!
> [snapback]1028346[/snapback]​*


*

Someone just watched ANACONDA!









--Dan*


----------



## benJii

smokinbubbles said:


> Andres said:
> 
> 
> 
> *!!!!OK!!!!! you wanna know who is the the most evil fish on the planet!!!
> Lets just say I would rather be crusified with acid, piranhas, fire, and get raped by Nasty Nate up the butt than to be in the same water as the..........
> 
> CANDIRU
> 
> This fish seriously could only be crafted by the hands of Satan himself. It lives in the Amazon, it is only 2-5 inches long and thinner than a pencil! It's a type of catfish and is attracted to the waste chemicals found in a fishes gills, it swims up the gills and anchores itself in with spikes and hooks that come out of its spine and head it then starts eating flesh and suck blood at the same time. The chemicals that attract this animal are also found in human urine. The Candiru is thin enough to fit in male or female urethra or even anus has been reported! The only way to remove a Candiru is by chopping of your penis!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Victims of the Candiru don't die of loss of blood, they die from the radical feeling of pain.
> 
> So there. Case closed!
> [snapback]1028346[/snapback]​*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> thats not the most aggressive fish....... its just the "most suckass fish to be inside your body"
> 
> J-Rod
> [snapback]1028565[/snapback]​*
Click to expand...

*










flowers, fahaka puffer, and aba aba knife are 3 of the most baddass fish that are very aggressive*


----------



## GreenMoray

No way. None of those fish stack up to a big hoplias malabaricus.

Wolf's are meeean. The meanest fish I've ever owned by far. Very, VERY aggressive. Just TRY to keep something in with one of these. The only thing I've ever been able to keep in with one of them was another wolf, and that was only because they were both introduced to the tank at the same time...along with 2 others that didnt make it (they were killed).

These fish dont just attack it because it can fit in their mouth, they really just dont care. If they see it, they WILL go after it. You really shouldnt even do any water changes in a wolf tank w/o a divider or SOMETHING protecting your hand/arm.


----------



## smokinbubbles

GreenMoray said:


> No way. None of those fish stack up to a big hoplias malabaricus.
> 
> Wolf's are meeean. The meanest fish I've ever owned by far. Very, VERY aggressive. Just TRY to keep something in with one of these. The only thing I've ever been able to keep in with one of them was another wolf, and that was only because they were both introduced to the tank at the same time...along with 2 others that didnt make it (they were killed).
> 
> These fish dont just attack it because it can fit in their mouth, they really just dont care. If they see it, they WILL go after it. You really shouldnt even do any water changes in a wolf tank w/o a divider or SOMETHING protecting your hand/arm.
> [snapback]1040338[/snapback]​


i still go witha queen, everything you listed is the smae personality as the queen but you said that they can live in the same tank together. a queen, well good luck findin somethin fast enough to no get eatin casue they can't tolerate anything living with them.

J-Rod


----------



## GreenMoray

A queen trigger? Really? All the ones I've seen around here do very well with fish as long as they are bigger in mass. Wolfs on the other hand...hmm, no. Not at all.

By the way, you HAVE a queen trigger? What size tank? I love those fish, I think they're beautiful, but I dont think I'd keep a solitary SW tank...that's expensive for just one fish unless you really love it. You should get a cheap-o FW tank and stock it with a big wolf.

Yeep.


----------



## smokinbubbles

GreenMoray said:


> A queen trigger? Really? All the ones I've seen around here do very well with fish as long as they are bigger in mass. Wolfs on the other hand...hmm, no. Not at all.
> 
> By the way, you HAVE a queen trigger? What size tank? I love those fish, I think they're beautiful, but I dont think I'd keep a solitary SW tank...that's expensive for just one fish unless you really love it. You should get a cheap-o FW tank and stock it with a big wolf.
> 
> Yeep.
> [snapback]1041708[/snapback]​


yes i have a queen trigger and yes i love him, haha. hes my baby. hes only 4 inches now ina 55 witha 15 or 20 gallon wet/dry (its late here and i just go toff work). but yeah hes next moviin to a 150 witha wet/dry as soon as i geta new aquarium for my uro. after that hes moving to a 300. i love that little fish though and hes mean as hell. i have never heard of a nice queen trigger? they are known to attack scuba divers if you get to cloes to em. a lot of people said the samething though you said about it being the only fish in sucha big aquarium but like i said i love that fish and the reason i got a queen is from their extremly aggressive nature, and them also being down right beautiful. if you wantt o see a pic. of him go to the saltwater section and just look up triggerfish. i have posted the pics of him all in there.

J-Rod

J-Rod


----------



## Sven

Green puffer (Tetraodon fluviatilis)! Mine tore the scales out of a spotted gar twice its size!


----------



## Black_Goliath

my


----------



## Black_Goliath

hum, the most agressive I saw was male red terror

but it depend on the motivation and many others reasons....like the personnality of the fish (in the case of cichlid)


----------



## Puff

bronze corys, those mofos are badass...


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

The most aggressive fish in the world is the 7 toothed anus puffer. It shoots teeth out its ass and kills everything in the tank no matter what. It works for the CIA at night and when it dreams it dreams of killing people and animals in the thousands.


----------



## jiggy

common mutha fuckin goldfish


----------



## 6Fish_Pimp6

I havent read all of the posts....
Anyways I only keep small fish....So I"m going to say the most agressive for their size.

I would definately have to say a male convict will dominate its class and higher up and if breeding it could take many others as well.

I have some bad ass caudopunctatus that do nothing but fight and killed 11 fish of mine at 2 inches...

Juliedochrmois I've heard won't let anything in a tank with them when they breed.

Also, for schoaling fish definately the piranha...I've never seen a fish when comes to feeding or territory that just owns together and work together so great....unfortunately I do not keep them.

Anyways Doviis/wolf cichlid get pretty bad when they are full grown and in the wild or in the tank.


----------



## Zoo_Keeper

Got to mention African cichlids. For their size they really live to kill other fish. When I go on vacation, after they've eaten all the week feeder shells, 100 feeder fish, all the plants and a whole zucchini- they start to eat their buddies. How bad do you have to be to eat your same-sized tank mates, skull and all! Malawi, Hemachromis, Pseudotropheus, Nimbochromis and Jewel fish. Some of these fish change to blue when they've killed the others of their species and become dominant.

I vote for Jack Dempseys for South America. I had an 8 inch 1/2 pounder that was going to kill my 13" 3 Lb oscar until I took him out and put him in his own tank.

First in the tank counts for a lot. I like to give my whimps their own tank and put in others once they've established their terratories. I don't want my fish to kill each other.


----------



## Silence

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> The most aggressive fish in the world is the 7 toothed anus puffer. It shoots teeth out its ass and kills everything in the tank no matter what. It works for the CIA at night and when it dreams it dreams of killing people and animals in the thousands.


























( Anyway, need a host for my sig :laugh: ...testing sig )

--------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Reno159

wut about wallago attu, the man eating catfish. U cant earn a name like that if ur not aggresive.


----------



## sweetgtx

How about the african tiger fish (goliath)







, I had a couple of snakeheads 8 to 9 inches long and they got chased around by a 3 inch holindi piranha :rasp: . The snakeheads killed the oscars I had in the tank, but not the holindi, snakeheads









African tiger fish(goliath)


----------



## -d0rk-

Most aggressive? thats easy.... a frickin' betta.... only fish I know of that just kills for shits n' giggles. Piranhas, sharks, whatever fish you can think of, that most would call aggressive, is laid solely on their feeding habits. Well, lets look at it this way, any fish, that will beat itself to death, tryin' to attack itself in a mirror, is pretty gung ho on aggression wouldnt you say?









Most aggressive? thats easy.... a frickin' betta.... only fish I know of that just kills for shits n' giggles. Piranhas, sharks, whatever fish you can think of, that most would call aggressive, is laid solely on their feeding habits. Well, lets look at it this way, any fish, that will beat itself to death, tryin' to attack itself in a mirror, is pretty gung ho on aggression wouldnt you say?











DannyBoy17 said:


> The most aggressive fish in the world is the 7 toothed anus puffer. It shoots teeth out its ass and kills everything in the tank no matter what. It works for the CIA at night and when it dreams it dreams of killing people and animals in the thousands.


LMFAOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!


----------



## quickdeath

I don't know about "all fish" but the meanest fish I have yet to see in a tank is one that I just got a few months ago, it's an 8 inch Elongatus (piranha). Within one minute of being in his 85 gallon tank he killed two parrot cichlids, a 3 inch pleco, a 3 inch oscar, a 16 inch pleco and an array of large goldfish. He destroyed two plastic plants when the powerhead kicked on and made them move. He hits the glass when I walk in the room. He ate a hole through the net. He killed and ate a mouse yesterday. He does not tolerate anything (alive or not) in the tank with him and by his actions he would just assume kill everything outside of the tank as well. I will feed him another mouse this week and video tape it and get it on here.
As far as outside of the tank, I'd say a Maco shark (if you want to call a shark a fish) is the most scary. I have been diving for about seven years now and have dove all around the world. I have never been as afraid of a creature as I am of a Maco. They will bite and attack for no reason, they have the ability to swim faster than your eyes can follow yet alone focus. I have even seen, first hand, a group (not just one but sic) Maco's attack a boat at Johnston Atoll just outside of Hawaii.

I respect all the little fishies with teeth!!!


----------



## snakehead rock

Red snakehead nothing can take it. Go to snakehead fourm and whach some of the vids then u will see.....


----------



## joylinne

i don't hav any agressive fish but my bf hav 3 red devils. dey're so aggressive. it almost bite his bros hands while cleaning the tank =D


----------



## Fische

my vote goes to the ATF they scare the crap outta me...haha i had a friend tho with a jaguar that broke 16 heaters, 4 tanks, and killed $400 worth of other fish.... wouldn't that just suck








my vote goes to the ATF they scare the crap outta me...haha i had a friend tho with a jaguar that broke 16 heaters, 4 tanks, and killed $400 worth of other fish.... wouldn't that just suck


----------



## snakeEATER

fahaka puffer... it will tear up anything that you put into the tank no matter what size and if another fish attacks it and bites it, the poison that the puffer has will kill the other fish anyways...


----------



## colt

I kept a bowfin that was pretty aggressive, he would eat anything that moved including fish that were larger than him. Guess that would be food orientated tho.


----------



## acestro

quickdeath said:


> I don't know about "all fish" but the meanest fish I have yet to see in a tank is one that I just got a few months ago, it's an 8 inch Elongatus (piranha). Within one minute of being in his 85 gallon tank he killed two parrot cichlids, a 3 inch pleco, a 3 inch oscar, a 16 inch pleco and an array of large goldfish. He destroyed two plastic plants when the powerhead kicked on and made them move. He hits the glass when I walk in the room. He ate a hole through the net. He killed and ate a mouse yesterday. He does not tolerate anything (alive or not) in the tank with him and by his actions he would just assume kill everything outside of the tank as well. I will feed him another mouse this week and video tape it and get it on here.
> As far as outside of the tank, I'd say a Maco shark (if you want to call a shark a fish) is the most scary. I have been diving for about seven years now and have dove all around the world. I have never been as afraid of a creature as I am of a Maco. They will bite and attack for no reason, they have the ability to swim faster than your eyes can follow yet alone focus. I have even seen, first hand, a group (not just one but sic) Maco's attack a boat at Johnston Atoll just outside of Hawaii.
> 
> I respect all the little fishies with teeth!!!


Um, parrots, oscars, plecos, goldfish, plastic plants, mice? Not an impressive list QD!







Maybe if he was thrown in another tank (not his), where a full grown RD or flowerhorn resided? I cant believe I'm supporting this thread after all this time









And, I like the Mako shark call. Not sure what they'd be if they aren't fish!


----------



## Helperwolf

Id say the most aggresive fish i had was "Jaws" my Redtail catfish got him the size of a dime.took a month for his first killing spree to start. he killed 2 chiclids 3 firebelly toads a tree frog a few large mouth sunfish and another fish (bout a foot and a half) Right after i gave him away.


----------



## Helperwolf

Red Tail catfish Agressive and huge


----------



## bjmarche

If you guys are gonna talk about sharks, you can't overlook the Bull Shark.
It has way more attacks per year then a Great White Shark. They have the same amount on testosterone as a full grown male African Elephant (And They're only about 8-10 feet long). Meaning they bite sh*t all the time just because they want to.


----------



## Michaeljames

some may feel this unfair to the question since only a zoo could accomodate one BUT it is the meanest fish I've ever seen in freshwater. the Bull shark is capable of living in freshwater for years at a time. they come from the ocean thru various rivers and have lived in a few lakes causing quite the fatalities. they account for the most attacks on humans of any shark species. theyre home is in water less than 6 feet deep, they often dont see the prey rather attack anything in under 6feet of which which they sense moving. at 12 feet long and 500lbs 1 bite can be fatal even to a hippopotamus. theyre all over the world from africa, asia, to america and beyond. this is quoted from wikipedia on the species

*Diet
The bull shark has a carnivorous diet, and it will eat almost anything that comes in its way, like fishes, including other sharks, rays, dolphins, turtles, birds, molluscs, echinoderms, crustaceans and even terrestrial mammals.

[edit]
Behavior
Bull sharks are mostly sluggish, solitary animals who cruise through shallow waters. They seem not to view humans as prey under normal conditions, but will bite out of curiosity or when threatened, or in water where visibility is poor and a human might easily be mistaken for a prey animal. Despite their apparent docility at times, they are capable of surprising bursts of speed, and can be highly aggressive. Often, they will charge their prey in an attempt to knock out the victim, hence the name "bull". Their aggression is fueled by testosterone, the bull shark having one of the highest testosterone levels of all animals. Like all sharks, their behavior is poorly understood and can seem unpred*


----------



## oscared15

never seen there agrresiveness in person, but a full grown muskie is bonud to be aggresive


----------



## BlackSunshine

What I find funny is how they allways say that humans are accidentally biten. Because it "Mistook" us for prey. I think people just don't like the idea that theres something that looks at us like we are food.


----------



## acestro

Fargo said:


> Oh for CRYING OUT LOUD!!!
> 
> Go here:
> 
> http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=73009
> 
> Geez....


ALl right, my question is, does any fish have the capability of neutralizing the Candiru before it enters the gills. Does any fish hunt and kill these little fuckers, cuz if not, they are the baddest and most evil fish.
[/quote]

Answer: I dont know! But not all gills are equally easy to enter!


----------



## gar~spaz

i think the most aggressive fish ever is the cookie-cutter shark. i saw on animal planet that the damn thing took a hunk out of a nuklear sub and it had to go ashore like two months early. apparently they feed on whales and they just bite sh*t for the fun of biting!


----------



## acestro

I've seen info on them... definitely not nice critters!!!


----------



## gar~spaz

they attack fish ten, even fifteen times their own size! they even use themselves as bait. the funny thing is they max out at around two and 1/2 feet


----------



## Doddridge

Dunno, id say dovii. havent had much experiance with other fishes described


----------



## gar~spaz

come on. think outside the hobby!


----------



## flaredevil4

I say: TETRAS!!!

No not your ordinary tetras, i'm talking payara. Thats right, the SABER-TOOTH TETRA!!!










and another


----------



## lastgreengarden

Quantum_Theory said:


> I say: TETRAS!!!
> 
> No not your ordinary tetras, i'm talking payara. Thats right, the SABER-TOOTH TETRA!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and another


hahaha if i was the guy who caught that, and i wasnt there to catch that thing, and i saw its teeth, i would just cut the line hahaha


----------



## flaredevil4

lol, same here man!! imagine swimming in a lake and this thing comes right up to you in a pack of like 8-10!


----------



## gar~spaz

this guy snacks on them however.








and here's one more


----------



## sminn0w

Tiger Sharks eat anything.


----------



## Silence

Should go for the 7 Anus Tooth Puffer as CROSSHAIR stated.

*Creates host for sig*


----------



## acestro

So glad this thread is still kickin'....


----------



## Aquajackson




----------



## Silence




----------



## CaptMicha

My most aggressive fish was a little male golden molly that chased, nipped and terrorized everybody in the tank. Angelfish and gouramis come in close second and third. Oh, my betta too I guess but I took those guppies out after he wouldn't stop chasing them.

I forgot to mention that I have three rbps and an african butterfly fish. But that molly tops them.


----------



## ripper3

id say a tiger shark going for group of tuna at the bar


----------



## MarkJ

acestro said:


> And there's plenty that I decided to not include. Kind of a common question, eh?


Hi everybody. I'm MarkJ and this is my first ever post. I've been reading you guys for a while and I finally found a reason to log in as a member. I gotta be upfront and tell you that I don't own, nor have I ever owned an aggressive fish. I don't like killing and all that but even as an animal pacifist, I gotta admit, I'm intrigued as chit. 
I'm an independent filmmaker from Portland Oregon and I wrote a script revolving around a tank with aggressive fish inside. I know everthing in the script is doable I just need the right fish. 
I've read all your takes on which fish is the baddest and it doesn't seem like there was ever a consensus. In fact, I think there were about a hundred different chosen, Jesoos. So somebody start a poll on the baddest of them all. Choose five and we'll all vote. We'll name the King of underwater jungle. Take everything into accout EXCEPT SIZE. I'm talking about verocity, intelligence, protective instinct, meanness...we're looking for the pound for pound greatest of all time. The Sugar Ray Robinson of fish. 
If somebody has already suggested this, I apologize. Just another newby spouting off. I wanna know who's the baddest mothertrucker of them all. Let's put it to a vote. MJ.

P. S. If there's any collectors in Portland, I need a location. One day shoot. Be part of something, something that I believe could be great. None of this 1979 "Pirahna" Bullshit, I'm talking about showing exactly what these fish are capable. Watching their masters, butting the glass, coming out of the water to feed on fingers. That kinda chit. Thanx.


----------



## MarkJ

MarkJ said:


> And there's plenty that I decided to not include. Kind of a common question, eh?


Hi everybody. I'm MarkJ and this is my first ever post. I've been reading you guys for a while and I finally found a reason to log in as a member. I gotta be upfront and tell you that I don't own, nor have I ever owned an aggressive fish. I don't like killing and all that but even as an animal pacifist, I gotta admit, I'm intrigued as chit. 
I'm an independent filmmaker from Portland Oregon and I wrote a script revolving around a tank with aggressive fish inside. I know everthing in the script is doable I just need the right fish. 
I've read all your takes on which fish is the baddest and it doesn't seem like there was ever a consensus. In fact, I think there were about a hundred different chosen, Jesoos. So somebody start a poll on the baddest of them all. Choose five and we'll all vote. We'll name the King of underwater jungle. Take everything into accout EXCEPT SIZE. I'm talking about verocity, intelligence, protective instinct, meanness...we're looking for the pound for pound greatest of all time. The Sugar Ray Robinson of fish. 
If somebody has already suggested this, I apologize. Just another newby spouting off. I wanna know who's the baddest mothertrucker of them all. Let's put it to a vote. MJ.

P. S. If there's any collectors in Portland, I need a location. One day shoot. Be part of something, something that I believe could be great. None of this 1979 "Pirahna" Bullshit, I'm talking about showing exactly what these fish are capable of. Watching their masters, butting the glass, coming out of the water to feed on fingers. That kinda chit. Thanx.
[/quote]


----------



## GN121406

piryas!!!!


----------



## bamdad

Jardinis? i like their attitude, i mean they aretn just eatnkill pigs. they have pride


----------



## scent troll

i think i posted here before. ill add my OWN experience from aggression. a nest protecting female jack dempsey. thats my most aggressive. bullying up a 12 inch oscar, killing a pleco over night...not to be messed with. shes all alone now. i had to rush set up a new tank for her so the tank mates could live in peace.


----------



## ballistic

if anything i'm sure we all know..

the great white shark...


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

kanye west is the most aggressive gay fish


----------



## RHOM

Aimara


----------



## scent troll

lol theres like a post a year in this thread


----------



## pygocentrus da 3rd

Snakeheads

and a bullshark


----------



## amazonjungle

The most AGGRESSIVE fish on earth is the red bellied piranha. you guys are mistaking aggresion with size, ferocity, and intimidation. Look at how they behave in the wild or within tanks. nothing even comes CLOSE.

the most intimidating, ferocious large fish however is The Bull Shark.


----------



## scent troll

interesting takes on whats the most aggressive

good point above. size doesnt mean everything.

i gotta think it through. i think i answered a long time ago already but this is a stumpin me. hmmmmmmm


----------



## Ryan25

this will go on forever lol


----------



## amazonjungle

Central said:


> interesting takes on whats the most aggressive
> 
> good point above. size doesnt mean everything.
> 
> i gotta think it through. i think i answered a long time ago already but this is a stumpin me. hmmmmmmm


Think REALLY small dude. you may find an answer better than mine.


----------

